# Logitech Z-5500



## Daniel N (May 31, 2009)

Hi there,

I have the Logitech Z-5450 currently in my bedroom. Unfortunately 2 of the speakers have blown out, and the sub could be louder because all I listen to is trance and drum n' bass. I originally got this system because I wanted the wireless rear speakers. Now all I want is loud speakers, and I don't care about the cables. My question to you guys now is that if I wanted to purchase ONLY the Z-5500 speakers' and subwoofer, would I also need to get a new remote and control pod. My control pod and remote work fine, and I would like to keep them, but if I only have to buy the speakers and the subwoofer by themselves I can save almost 250 dollars. Otherwise new the Z5500 cost 400. On ebay new speakers and a sub together cost around 130 plus shipping. I could save a lot if there is no need for a new control pod and remote. Im just thinking that the control pod needs to be changed because of something in it that it has. Idk. 

Or do you have any other suggestions for PC's or home theaters that are really good. 5-600 Watts Plus? Not crappy Bose or something. Good PC speakers. I am unable to find any online that havn't got sh**ty reviews. Any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## Daniel N (May 31, 2009)

Just remembered, the Z5500 has a vga type cable that goes from the control pod to the subwoofer. My Z4550 speakers have the same type of cable from the pod to the sub.

That is why I thought this would work.

Thanks.


----------

